# Log splitter issues



## PNWinthewoods (Feb 18, 2020)

Hello all, brand new to this forum. I was wondering if I could get some help on troubleshooting my splitter.

I have a 6.5hp honda motor, a prince log splitter control valve, a 4-5 gallon hydraulic oil tank. I do jot know what kind of pump is on it currently but will get pictures asap. 

Under any kind of load it kills the motor. And then when retracting the cylinder it kills the motor. 

I built this splitter myself and when I did it the first time it was chain driven. I have since moved over to direct drive. 

Any help with be greatly appreciated 

Jake


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Do the hydraulic pistons move freely and in normal response to the controls? I'm wondering whether you have a hyd or an engine issue?
Hopefully one of the more familiar with hydraulics will respond.


----------

